# Must you carry ID on you at all times in Amsterdam?



## janedoe06 (22 Oct 2009)

Was told this by a Dutch colleague at work.
Going to Amsterdam next week.
He advised that in recent years the Dutch or Amsterdam police can stop you in the street and ask for a form of ID . 
Thats grand you say . I don't particularly want to be  carrying my Passport e.t.c on me at all times in case i lose it or its stolen .
If this Police man did stop us checking for ID . i would 'nt really be able to explain in dutch its back at the hotel e.t.c
Would any thing else suffice instead like say the European health card?
Has any other visitors to amsterdam ever experienced this . Any one I know who went there never had the misfortune to be stopped , however this is a native that is telling me this .


----------



## RMCF (22 Oct 2009)

Unless things have changed in recent years.

Was there in 1998 and 2003 and never heard anything about this.


----------



## papervalue (22 Oct 2009)

janedoe06 said:


> Was told this by a Dutch colleague at work.
> Going to Amsterdam next week.
> He advised that in recent years the Dutch or Amsterdam police can stop you in the street and ask for a form of ID .
> Thats grand you say . I don't particularly want to be carrying my Passport e.t.c on me at all times in case i lose it or its stolen .
> ...


 
Nearly everyone in Amsterdam speaks english. 

I say you would want to be doing something really bad for them to stop you.

Have been in city a good few times-never stopped any time by them.


If worried about it, I would just carry a photocopy of it around in pocket.

I dont carry passport around with me either in case I loose it( sometimes i carry photocopy).


----------



## Lou34 (22 Oct 2009)

Hi, I'm Irish and live in Holland and work in Amsterdam.  Never heard of of anybody being stopped or a requirement to show ID - I certainly don't carry my passport around with me.  Only thing that is required is to have your driving licence if you are in the car.....


----------



## truthseeker (22 Oct 2009)

Never heard of this - unless its a new thing.
Police in Amsterdam tend to have better english than the english speaking tourists though so Im sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Lou34 (22 Oct 2009)

You will have no problem not being able to speak any Dutch.  Everybody here has excellent English!


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Oct 2009)

Was in Amsterdam last week visiting dutch friends.  They said it is law to have ID on you at all time and also to have lights on your bike!


----------



## rosey (22 Oct 2009)

As far as I know this is the case- we were there last year and when buying something needed to fill in guarantee- owner of shop was astounded we didnt have id on us- told us that it is the law to carry ID with you...asked a few other people and were told this was the case


----------



## undo (22 Oct 2009)

Having to carry your passport everywhere is rather burdensome. Most other European countries, including the Netherlands, issue  ID cards the size of a credit card. The OP will still have to use her passport but this might help to explain why for Dutch people, the law is not much of a nuisance - you have your wallet on you all the time anyway; might as well carry your national ID in it.


----------



## janedoe06 (23 Oct 2009)

Thanks all.

its interesting to get all your  viewpoints.
I will get our passports photocopied. and will bring driving license.
It is interesting that if it is a rule in some countries , its just ireland that is prehaps lax in this and we are just used of the laid back approach .


----------

